# Patriots unveil new logo!



## Vince (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Vince (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Sep 14, 2007)

holy shit dude, thats too funny, i gotta show that to some co-workers of mine, they'll kill me! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Scott (Sep 14, 2007)

Care to explain to the non football fans?


----------



## Lee (Sep 14, 2007)

Scott said:


> Care to explain to the non football fans?



They were caught videotaping the opposite team's signals, and were subsequently fined $500,000 and will lose their 1st round pick in the draft if they make the playoffs, 2nd and 3rd if they don't.


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2007)

I already posted that in the NFL thread, but it does rule, so I'll  anyway.


----------



## Groff (Sep 14, 2007)

Do I smell a connection between the Patriots spying and the Patriot Act??


----------



## Drew (Sep 14, 2007)

No. The Patriots win. The Patriot Act does not.


----------



## Groff (Sep 14, 2007)

Drew said:


> No. The Patriots win. The Patriot Act does not.



But The Patriots FAIL... At spying.

Haven't they been accused before?


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2007)

TheMissing said:


> But The Patriots FAIL... At spying.
> 
> Haven't they been accused before?



Please stay up to date if you want to participate in these threads dude.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2007)

That rules.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 14, 2007)

Lee said:


> They were caught videotaping the opposite team's signals, and were subsequently fined $500,000 and will lose their 1st round pick in the draft if they make the playoffs, 2nd and 3rd if they don't.



The coach was fined $500,000; the team was only fined $125,000.


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2007)

Chris said:


> I already posted that in the NFL thread, but it does rule, so I'll  anyway.



 I was just gonna post that


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> The coach was fined $500,000; the team was only fined $125,000.



Actually they were fined 250k and lost a draft pick in 08


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 14, 2007)

Jason said:


> Actually they were fined 250k and lost a draft pick in 08




 And I was the one that originally posted it.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 14, 2007)

The sad part is EVERY TEAM does this, maybe teams like the Cardinals should look into some High Definition spy cameras or something  J/k Vince


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 14, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> The sad part is EVERY TEAM does this, maybe teams like the Cardinals should look into some High Definition spy cameras or something  J/k Vince



 Or maybe the Dolphins!!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 14, 2007)

Mike Shannahan of the Broncos admitted to doing stuff like this years ago.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 14, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> The coach was fined $500,000; the team was only fined $125,000.



"the team was only fined 2-3 times what the average american makes in a year" 


That first picture is hilarious though.


----------



## Vince (Sep 15, 2007)

oh, and btw this next one's for Chris...


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 15, 2007)

omfg. that vid was hilarious


----------



## Vince (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Vince (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2007)

Where did you find the pic of the hat?


----------

